# Types of wires



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone know the difference between RIT locomotive wire and steamer wire?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Basically wire is wire. The differences, besides color, are stranded vs solid, gauge (size) and flexibility. Whether for steamer or diesel it make no difference. The majority of wire used is either 22 or 24 gauge in most locomotive work, superflex when when needs to move and bend more easily, such as tender to loco.

Carl


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Carl,

Was just wondering saw all the types out there, was going to purchase a harness, looks like it will be the cloth insulated type.

John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> Thanks Carl,
> 
> Was just wondering saw all the types out there, was going to purchase a harness, looks like it will be the cloth insulated type.
> 
> John


PortLines has the harness wire. I believe it comes in 3 foot sections, or possibly 25 foot sections. If so, buy the 25 foot.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

OK, thanks.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I use the 24 ga. stranded cloth covered 4-conductor wire for all steamer applications. I bought a large roll and use whatever I need for each repair. It might even say "SuperFlex" on it.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, Don,

That's what I was thinking of using, You what to stay away from solid, because of all the turns you're steamer makes right?

John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> Thanks, Don,
> 
> That's what I was thinking of using, You what to stay away from solid, because of all the turns you're steamer makes right?
> 
> John


yep....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Stranded can flex a lot. Solid will not flex well - when it does, it eventually fractures. I tried using it to wire accessories under my layout and became frustrated trying to use it, constantly breaking at the connector before I could get it on the accessory terminal. All my wire is stranded from now on!!!


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Good, my first tender I re-wired I used solid but then after a friend was checking the wiring recommended cloth wire instead because it isn't as solid, it moves with the turns.

John


----------

